# Sekonda Re-dial, Recommended Sources?



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

I recently picked up this manual wind Sekonda cheaply off the bay. The movement runs well, keeping good time, and the case is in reasonable condition. However, as you can see from the image, the dial and crystal are in poor condition.










As an alternative to restoring the dial can anyone recommend a source to obtain a replacement?

Thanks


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Johnny M said:


> I recently picked up this manual wind Sekonda cheaply off the bay. The movement runs well, keeping good time, and the case is in reasonable condition. However, as you can see from the image, the dial and crystal are in poor condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be very lucky to find a new dial; Sekonda mechanical watches like this are at least fifteen years old, probably more... the best bet is to look for a similar watch with a duff movement...

Shame; that's a nice example.

A dial restoration would cost you about Â£60, which you wouldn't see back, so unless you really like the watch, a donor watch is the best plan.

An ad on the wanted forum might help...


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Chris giveth good advice - but you might find you would be able to do some work on the crystal using Polywatch?Brasso?wetanddry - have a look at the threads on Hints and Tips section of the forum, there's a good tutorial there. :yes:

Most of that would be elbow grease, and so won't add to the costs of the watch. I often sit watching telly with a watch being polished whilst I absorb "Taggart" - "There's been a Murrderr!" :lol:

Same with the case, give it a good clean, gentle but into all the corners, take off the strap and clean all the edges and lugs and so on. I will use Lighter fluid, soapy water on a cotton bud, soft cloths, microfibre, whatever seems to work to shift any muck. 

Once you've done all that, the improved look may just make the dial look endearing and interesting to you! :yes:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

mel said:


> Chris giveth good advice - but you might find you would be able to do some work on the crystal using Polywatch?Brasso?wetanddry - have a look at the threads on Hints and Tips section of the forum, there's a good tutorial there. :yes:
> 
> Most of that would be elbow grease, and so won't add to the costs of the watch. I often sit watching telly with a watch being polished whilst I absorb "Taggart" - "There's been a Murrderr!" :lol:
> 
> ...


All what Mell said and maybe get some lume paint and do the numbers,if it's no good then look for a second hand dial

bowie


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the good advice chaps


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Johnny,

I have this broken Sekonda, it totally does not work but the dial, hands and case are very clean. There are a couple of scratches on the crystal near 11 which may polish out.

It is a 35mm case and a 31mm dial.

It does say 17 jewels, whereas yours says 18 jewels so I have no idea if the parts are inter-changeable.

Anyway, you can have it for free if you want it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> Johnny,
> 
> I have this broken Sekonda, it totally does not work but the dial, hands and case are very clean. There are a couple of scratches on the crystal near 11 which may polish out.
> 
> ...


Ian,

That's really generous :thumbup: , yes please. I'll see if there's someway I can reciprocate so have sent you a PM.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

If that is one of the linen effect dials, it's a very nice one!

Hope we see the outcome.


----------

